# Dosage for Baytril



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi, Just like the previous post, I found myself with a pumilio with an infection. I went to a vet and got some Baytril. Here is the thing. I got 15mg tablets...hm... a bit of a problem with dosage. Here is what I came up with.

They recommend 2.5mg-5mg per kg of body weight as a dose. I settled on 3mg/kg of b.w to be on the safe side to give to my pumilio.

I want to be able to deliver 1 drop of medicine to the frog's back. Any more and I have a feeling most of it will be shaken off and not absorbed. I have a small Algene dropper which gives 20.6 drops per mL. I dropped 10ml counted the drops and took an average.

My basti weighs 0.8g that calculates to a dose of 0.002mg. (proportion: 3mg/kg = 0.0024mg/0.0008kg)

now, I figured that if I dissolve the 15mg pill in 350mL of water. (350ml=7210drops from my dropper) I will get concentration of 0.00208mg per drop (15mg divided by 7210). That should be a safe enough dose

1 drop once per day to the back should deliver the right amount of Baytril and hopefully take care of the infection.

.... You guys see any faults in my logic? Of course I'm assuming that the active ingredient will dissolve homogenously throughout that initial 350ml.

I could mix 1/2 of the pill in 175mL. I'm thinking that my chances of a more accurate mix, in case it doesn't dissolve perfectly, will be better with a larger volume. Plus it will be hard to cut the pill perfectly in half.

NOTE, that if you're mixing it for youself, test your dropper. Different tips on droppers will give you different results... All drops are not created equally.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Marty,

You might want to crush the tablet prior to addition to water to speed dissolution. Fluoroquinolones such as Baytril are pretty water soluble so you shouldn't have any problems with getting the active ingredient (enrofloxacin) into solution.

Good luck.

Elmo


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

I would bump up the dosage. The normal dosage is 5-10 mgs/kg. When you are applying the drug topically all of it isn't absorbed either. Roughly 80% will be absorbed.  I normally do a 10 mg/kg dosage (sometimes a little less). However, I use baytril injectable so that it goes into solution better. I'll have to check out the math but the dilution of a 15 mg pill in 350 mL seems really dilute to me. Just make sure that the tablet is dissolved because the drug won't be absorbed fully if its not in solution. I normally round all my pums up to 1 gram as well. It gets a lot easier when your working out dilutions if your dealing with round numbers. If anyone still need help with dilutions post it, and I or someone else can help you work out the math. Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------

